# 2 adult brother/sister cat looking for a loving home



## Ingrid Moody (Feb 5, 2010)

I currently have 2 adult cats, brother and sister. will be 9 this year. both are healthy, castrated, spayed, up to date on vaccines, wormed and given advocate every month.
we have to move back to the states, as my husband has luekemia.
please help if you are able. I have had them since they were babies, and they are friendly, and love to cuddle. they are indoor and outdoor cats.
thank you
Ingrid 918-973-896
[email protected]


----------

